# Learning how to homebrew



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

sup bros,
literally just started doing research on homebrewing today, 
does anyone have good specific site/article on this to start off with....
im jumping around forums/threads/post/articles looking for info and writting shxt down but everyone has their own way on doing this, being a noob i have no idea what's right, wrong, or necessary...
where would be a good "start" for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2014)

www.basskilleronline.com


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

This is what i have to start
Im only concerned in making, Test C, Tren E, Primo, and Var

to make Test C, Tren E, or Primo at 50mL@200mg/mL
10g powder
17.5mL Ethyl Oleate
16mL GSO
1.5mL BA (3%)
7.5mL BB (15%)

Melting Points- good for knowing quality/purity of raws
Turinabol= 225-230c
Test C= 98-102c
Anavar= 235-238c
Primo= 164-165c
Tren E= 72-78c


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

From the mouth of a master brewer to my ears:

"I never use EO, and never will"

"Don't follow online recipes as they repeat the same mistakes over and over again"


No need for 3% BA and also the amount of oil you use will vary depending on the displacement of the powder in liquid. These aren't static, different compounds/powders displace different volumes in liquid.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2014)

Nothing wrong with EO just don't use it as a 100% carrier it's too expensive lol.

I hear boo hoo about EO form people but they don't complain about the gear they are running that has EO in it lol.

In many years I have yet seen anyone complain of a allergic reaction to EO from gear they run that I know has EO in it.

IMO I think all the scare from EO comes from years back with sources that couldn't get great quality EO and trust me the quality matters with EO even if your filtering it. Great quality EO is easy to get these days.

Think about it year back old school thinking wasn't what it is today, shitty EO and thinking 45um filters are all you need which is a crock of shit 22um is by far superior. Filter filthy Tren with a 45um and inject all that left over garbage, no thanks!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

I was simply quoting what I was told but currently I can only find FDA approval for ethyl oleate as a food additive for ingestion not injection. If you look at ehtyl oleate's MSDS it's listed as an irritant to the skin, eyes, and if inhaled. There are plenty of anecdotal reports online about it's ability to cause an allergic reaction and how it can eat rubber or plastics if stored for too long in them. I personally choose to avoid EO but others like it.

Edit* I've put in a query to a pharmacist and a doctor to see if it has any pharmacological or medical uses.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

Supplies
Sterile Sealed Vials (50mL jugs)
Syringes (3, 20, & 50cc)
Glass Media Jar (250 or 500mL)
Glass Beaker (250 & 500mL)
Graduated Cylinder (10, 50, 100mL)
Spray Bottle
IA
BB
BA
GSO
Caulk Gun (for syringe filtration)
.22 Filter (for final product)
.45 Filter (for GSO)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

You could probably get away without a glass media jar since you're not using a bottle top filter setup and plan on putting the brew in vials. You don't need to filter your GSO with a .45um filter.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I was simply quoting what I was told but currently I can only find FDA approval for ethyl oleate as a food additive for ingestion not injection. If you look at ehtyl oleate's MSDS it's listed as an irritant to the skin, eyes, and if inhaled. There are plenty of anecdotal reports online about it's ability to cause an allergic reaction and how it can eat rubber or plastics if stored for too long in them. I personally choose to avoid EO but others like it.
> 
> Edit* I've put in a query to a pharmacist and a doctor to see if it has any pharmacological or medical uses.



Dude just leave it alone your going to spook people, if a person knows how to brew they know how to use it just as well Guaiacol which is worse IMO and the other solvents used.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You could probably get away without a glass media jar since you're not using a bottle top filter setup and plan on putting the brew in vials. You don't need to filter your GSO with a .45um filter.



couldn't edit it out, trying to jot down notes here so i could reference later and not have random papers lying around...
so i just need to filter the final product pretty much? not the GSO individually...


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> couldn't edit it out, trying to jot down notes here so i could reference later and not have random papers lying around...
> so i just need to filter the final product pretty much? not the GSO individually...



Correct, filter final product only.

The powder will be dirty so to sterilize and filter anything used prior to final product is a waste of time.

Use a 22um never a 45um.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> couldn't edit it out, trying to jot down notes here so i could reference later and not have random papers lying around...
> so i just need to filter the final product pretty much? not the GSO individually...



Like SFG said, if you filter the GSO and make it 'sterile' what happens when you mix 'unsterile' powder, bacteriostatic agent, and solvent? It becomes unsterile.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Like SFG said, if you filter the GSO and make it 'sterile' what happens when you mix 'unsterile' powder, bacteriostatic agent, and solvent? It becomes unsterile.



There was a lot of old school thinking that wasn't good thinking IMO, filtering the oil 1st is one example sterilizing the beakers another.

Everything from your sterilization system to what you use to and put the final product in better be extremely sterile.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> There was a lot of old school thinking that wasn't good thinking IMO, filtering the oil 1st is one example sterilizing the beakers another.
> 
> Everything from your sterilization system to what you use to and put the final product in better be extremely sterile.



I agree, filtering the oil isn't necessary just as it's not necessary to buy USP grade oil. I think some people filter the solution with a .45um filter before the .22um as a pre-filter....but again not really necessary from what I can tell. 

When you say filtration system you don't mean the filter though right? The Whatman Zapcaps say un-sterile right on the packaging.  Obviously the vials and/or media jar you use should be sterilized or you could be in for a treat lol


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I agree, filtering the oil isn't necessary just as it's not necessary to buy USP grade oil. I think some people filter the solution with a .45um filter before the .22um as a pre-filter....but again not really necessary from what I can tell.
> 
> When you say filtration system you don't mean the filter though right? The Whatman Zapcaps say un-sterile right on the packaging.  Obviously the vials and/or media jar you use should be sterilized or you could be in for a treat lol



If one uses an un sterile system like the Whatman Zapcaps your talking about then it don't matter if anything is sterile because it's not getting sterilized to begin with, those are not for use that requires sterilization and anyone using something like that better get the sterile ones or no matter what you do your gear is un sterile with a lot of wasted  time. The syringe types come in both sterile and non I didn't think the throw away units did also.

Now a good system the filters are bought separate and are not cheap  they are 5 to 10 times thicker then a throw away kit, I can literally see through a throw away and is why they get ruined so easy with to much psi, eo and especially guaiacol. I have yet to see a good filter get ruined but I have seen plenty throw away kit break even with a media bottom because the filters are too damn thin.

What breaks the plastic on the throw away units is heat and or too much psi not the solvents and you have to really know how much psi to use with certain solvents, I don't think something like TNE with a lot of Guaiacol should even be considered done with a throw away unit.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2014)

Question..
Have any of you made a higher concentration of primo before?
I see it's usually dosed @150mg/mL with 200mg/mL being the highest....im assuming if you'd want to make a higher concentration you'd need to use EO to prevent crashing and PIP


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants, I was considering this: http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...-zapcap-33-45mm-fitting-neck-0-22-micron.html
1. Is it sterile to begin with? I didn't see sterile anywhere on the page.
2. How do I MAINTAIN sterility once the product is filtered? (If I take the top off, won't the gear be exposed to air?)
3. What do you recommend?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Question..
> Have any of you made a higher concentration of primo before?
> I see it's usually dosed @150mg/mL with 200mg/mL being the highest....im assuming if you'd want to make a higher concentration you'd need to use EO to prevent crashing and PIP



You better stick to the basics 1st as Primo is one of the hardest to hold you will waste too much money trying to brew it.

Learn to crawl 1st bro.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

meat said:


> SFGiants, I was considering this: http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...-zapcap-33-45mm-fitting-neck-0-22-micron.html
> 1. Is it sterile to begin with? I didn't see sterile anywhere on the page.
> 2. How do I MAINTAIN sterility once the product is filtered? (If I take the top off, won't the gear be exposed to air?)
> 3. What do you recommend?



A little air won't hurt keep in mind each time we draw from a vial we insert air.

Make sure the media bottle is sterile and the cap, once filtered put the cap on it and your g2g.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> If one uses an un sterile system like the Whatman Zapcaps your talking about then it don't matter if anything is sterile because it's not getting sterilized to begin with, those are not for use that requires sterilization and anyone using something like that better get the sterile ones or no matter what you do your gear is un sterile with a lot of wasted  time. The syringe types come in both sterile and non I didn't think the throw away units did also.
> 
> Now a good system the filters are bought separate and are not cheap  they are 5 to 10 times thicker then a throw away kit, I can literally see through a throw away and is why they get ruined so easy with to much psi, eo and especially guaiacol. I have yet to see a good filter get ruined but I have seen plenty throw away kit break even with a media bottom because the filters are too damn thin.
> 
> What breaks the plastic on the throw away units is heat and or too much psi not the solvents and you have to really know how much psi to use with certain solvents, I don't think something like TNE with a lot of Guaiacol should even be considered done with a throw away unit.



But does it matter if you're autoclaving anyway?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> But does it matter if you're autoclaving anyway?



If you are sterilizing the filter yourself prior to filtration then I guess your ok but why buy non sterile filters and take a chance of ruining it trying to sterilize it, like I said those type of filters are weak and thin.

Best off buying sterile IMO.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2014)

thx for the help bros,
i've had my eyes glued to the comp since this morning lol face is hurting
at least i have a basic understanding now, doesn't seem that hard on paper but you know how that is...still got a long ways to go
gunna use up this PSL gear before i make that home brew jump, i got a lot of time lol


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> A little air won't hurt keep in mind each time we draw from a vial we insert air.
> 
> Make sure the media bottle is sterile and the cap, once filtered put the cap on it and your g2g.



I greatly appreciate that! A sterile abscess I do not want.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 1, 2014)

Doc & SFG good read thanx!

Bro brew up some test E ur first time it's very easy!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> If you are sterilizing the filter yourself prior to filtration then I guess your ok but why buy non sterile filters and take a chance of ruining it trying to sterilize it, like I said those type of filters are weak and thin.
> 
> Best off buying sterile IMO.



You do make a god point. Although I see using an unsterile filter to remove any particulate followed by autoclaving and BA to sterilize as a viable option. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You do make a god point. Although I see using an unsterile filter to remove any particulate followed by autoclaving and BA to sterilize as a viable option. What are your thoughts on this?



I have never had an issue with sterile units bro no need to go overboard.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

These filters are 2nd to none and a must use for Guaiacol, these are what labs use the good labs that don't still use plastic throw away units.

http://www.coleparmer.com/Product/Millipore_Durapore_Membrane_PVDF_0_22_m_90_mm_dia/EW-29960-10


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2014)

Chinese or European raws?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I have never had an issue with sterile units bro no need to go overboard.



I just like to know why people say what they do. I tend to not accept things until I've researched them myself. Not giving you a hard time SFG but I can be a pain in the ass and I ask a lot of questions


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I just like to know why people say what they do. I tend to not accept things until I've researched them myself. Not giving you a hard time SFG but I can be a pain in the ass and I ask a lot of questions



All good brother!


----------



## TriniJuice (May 11, 2014)

Alright fellas tomorrows the day i pop my chemist cherry...been doing my research this past week and pretty much need help checking my homework
i"ll pretty much be going through everything I'm going to do so lets start...

Capping Orals
I'll be using this method


> EZ 1-2-3 Method:
> 1. Weigh your active compound (#mg/cap x 100)
> 2. Pour into graduated cylinder
> 3. Add filler to a fully settled volume of 65cc.




I'll be making 30mg caps of var and 15mg caps of cialis....i have a cap-m quick machine which makes 24caps per batch, now if im understanding this equation correctly (I'll use var as an example) I'll plug it in as; 
*30mg/24caps*100 = 125*

*A) what the hell is 125 supposed to be?*
Shxt seems simple but due to my inner city education...iSuck at mathematics
-side note; I'll be using NAC from bulksupplements as a filler

*B) Also i have 1gram adex...Cap at .5mg, Suspend, or say **** it and keep using ADC?*

Making Injectables


> Whitey's Easy Conversion Method:
> 
> 1. Start with a traditional recipe: (e.g. 20ml Test E 250 - with a 2/20 mix BA/BB)**
> (a) Determine solvent levels based on percentage of total volume
> ...



*C) Now in step 4, do i add both BA and BB to hormone before i heat it?* 
-Common sense tells me yes but just wanna make sure...I'll be using microwave

*D)Also im assuming the reason why you heat again after adding oil (GSO) is to make filtration process easier; is this necessary/helpful?*


----------



## event462 (May 11, 2014)

Here's yet another link I've been glancing at. Let me know if it has any new info you can use.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 12, 2014)

So i failed my 1st attempt...somewhat; in the process of restoring it (learning phase)
Here's what my 2nd attempt yielded me




50mL of Test C-200mg (Right) and 40mL of Tren E-250mg (Left)
And i made a shxt load of 30mg Var caps


----------



## Radical1 (May 13, 2014)

They look good man. Hope they pin smooth!!


----------



## TriniJuice (May 13, 2014)

Radical1 said:


> They look good man. Hope they pin smooth!!



Me to...followed the recipes exactly but won't know till june/july (blast time)
Just making/stocking up on what I can for the long run


----------



## Armedanddangerous (May 13, 2014)

Looks good brother, what happened the 1st attempt? Or did I miss that


----------



## TriniJuice (May 13, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Looks got brother, what happened the 1st attempt? Or did I miss that



This was my 1st attempt





When I was done brewing, I put my vial back in the microwave for a quick 3-5sec bake; I noticed a quick flash and immediately pressed stop. 
When I opened up the microwave I noticed I left the syringe in the top of it; I pulled it out a noticed a 1/4 of the needle was melted...
Those black specs your seeing are the remnents of the needle
All I have to do is re-filter it into a new sterilized vial and it should be good to go


----------



## Crim Crim (May 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> So i failed my 1st attempt...somewhat; in the process of restoring it (learning phase)
> Here's what my 2nd attempt yielded me
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be the Test on the left and the Tren on the right?


----------



## TriniJuice (May 14, 2014)

*Update*

after re-filtering this is what i got (sorry about the fingerprints)





you can see one of the black specs in the filter, i only lost a bit of product after the entire process..maybe like .3mL, who knows..its a pretty minute amount anyways


----------



## TriniJuice (May 15, 2014)

*Update*
Just pinned .5mL of my "bad batch" that was re-filtered
**very smooth and no pip**
Also, none of the gear i made has crashed..it's been 3/4 days since the second batch (tren & test) but 5/6 days since the test batch of cypionate


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

When I shake up my tren it looks like this; just "oil" swirls






Im assuming I just have to heat it up, what's the best route to go about this and also what's the reasoning why it turns like this? I'm guessing it has to do something w/the carrier oil not being heated enough during mixing or filtration process idk...
I've pinned it this way w/out heating a cpl days ago and I didn't get any pip but I do "feel" the oil traveling, pinned in delt 3days ago and now I "feel" the oil in my bicep... doesn't hurt but the area is a bit dense when I touch it, no type of discoloration in skin (redness/soreness) but my delt was a bit stiff the next day but again its nothing I was worried about
I'll only heat what im going to pinn 2day until i hopefully get a response...I"ll give an update the next pinn day


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

srry about the gigantic fuccN pics lol, 
happens when i post directly from imgur on my phone...


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

If I add more BB to my homebrew mixtures in hopes of thinning it would that cut down the mg/mL
I used 20% BB to start


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If I add more BB to my homebrew mixtures in hopes of thinning it would that cut down the mg/mL
> I used 20% BB to start



Yea it would Trini. You're adding more solvent so it wouldn't stay the same.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Yea it would Trini. You're adding more solvent so it wouldn't stay the same.



I tend to 2nd guess myself, I might just try a different size guage for now (using 25g)...might use a 22/21 next time; that'll probably be the easiest solution


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I tend to 2nd guess myself, I might just try a different size guage for now (using 25g)...might use a 22/21 next time; that'll probably be the easiest solution



What BA/BB ratio did you use and what's your carrier oil? I did 1/15 in GSO and mine is fine through a 25g. Another option is to beat the oil before pinning to reduce it's viscosity.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> What BA/BB ratio did you use and what's your carrier oil? I did 1/15 in GSO and mine is fine through a 25g. Another option is to beat the oil before pinning to reduce it's viscosity.



2/20 in GSO for both tren & test cyp, i just used the that hormone calculator...didn't look up any specific recpies 
did u see the previous pic of the tren vial


----------



## RJ (May 28, 2014)

just pour that Tren back into your beaker and heat it until the swirls are gone. Med-high heat is fine. Once they are gone re-filter and it should be fine. 

Did you get the capping all taken care of? And i don't think you are using a CapMQuik machine as they do 50 caps at a time. Either way, if you get hung up, let me know. Capping is simple and people make it wayyyyy harder than it is.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 28, 2014)

RJ said:


> just pour that Tren back into your beaker and heat it until the swirls are gone. Med-high heat is fine. Once they are gone re-filter and it should be fine.
> 
> Did you get the capping all taken care of? And i don't think you are using a CapMQuik machine as they do 50 caps at a time. Either way, if you get hung up, let me know. Capping is simple and people make it wayyyyy harder than it is.



I started capping w/Capsule Machice (24) but broke it by the end of the day, cracked the top part but I've got the CmQ (50) now and couldn't be happier

I"ll definitely re-heat it, swirls look cool but I rather it crystal clear..mlp haaha
Thanks for the much needed help bros


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

*Update*
Where to start...obviouly w/the Tren right 
So i ended up putting a syringe in the top of the vial (2vent) and putting that in a hot water bath for 15-20min
it's been 3/4days since and no more swirls...lovely
I pinned 1.1mL of Tren (300mg) and a little over .3mL (120-130mg) of Test today w/out heating and it pinned smoother than before; i used the same size pins as before (25g)
Idk if it's the tren or just my homebrew in general but everytime i pinn i get this overwhelming feeling of euphoria; kind of like im bustN a nut while getting head and the chick never stops sucking...I FUKN LOVE IT!!!!!!
Also the feeling i had in my bicep is gone, im assuming that the oil finally got entirely absorbed (9/10 days)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 2, 2014)

Wait till you feel that euphoria on your chest in the form of a cough that hurts.

My last tren run....every pin left a spicy taste in my mouth and tongue for an hr.

Glad im done with tren. Ill miss it. 
Back to basics


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 5, 2014)

Great thread.

Makes me want to start making my own, seems like I could pick up the required materials pretty easily, the only thing I would sweat about is getting the raws themselves.  After my experiences with bunk gear and dirty gear that really messed me up I would almost rather be in control.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 6, 2014)

Done with injecting BS are ya?? lol. Errybody wants to make their own gear. Most have ZERO clue on how CLEAN shit has to be. How precise the weights of errything have to be...Its a science, pure n simple.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 6, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Done with injecting BS are ya?? lol. Errybody wants to make their own gear. Most have ZERO clue on how CLEAN shit has to be. How precise the weights of errything have to be...Its a science, pure n simple.



Yeah man, I've been down that road and have NO desire to go back.  I looked into some autoclaves and whatnot, doesn't seem too bad to pick everything up.  The biggest problem like I said is *safely* getting raws and really finding the right spot in the hizzy to set up shop that I can keep as clean as possible.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone have a good formula for making Liquid Adex w/out the use of PEG...
The best (simplest) I found was this;


> Recipie #2-
> -add 0.2 grams of arimidex powder to 200ml's of solution and BAM!, youve got 200mls of arimidex @ 1mg/ml


Solution= Bacardi 151


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 25, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Anyone have a good formula for making Liquid Adex w/out the use of PEG...
> The best (simplest) I found was this;
> 
> Solution= Bacardi 151



You don't want to use just Bacardi unless you like the taste lol. Add some distilled water to that also


----------



## regular (Jun 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I was simply quoting what I was told but currently I can only find FDA approval for ethyl oleate as a food additive for ingestion not injection. If you look at ehtyl oleate's MSDS it's listed as an irritant to the skin, eyes, and if inhaled. There are plenty of anecdotal reports online about it's ability to cause an allergic reaction and how it can eat rubber or plastics if stored for too long in them. I personally choose to avoid EO but others like it.
> 
> Edit* I've put in a query to a pharmacist and a doctor to see if it has any pharmacological or medical uses.



Some compounding pharmacies in the US use ethyl oleate as an excipient in parenteral in injection vehicles. 

EO's usage in injectable preparations is mentioned on page 8 of this continuing education document specifically written for certified pharmacy technicians:






Ethyl Oleate is not FDA approved for parenteral / injectable use per the Handbook of Pharmaceutical Excipients 6th Edition 2009 pp 259-260:


----------



## regular (Jun 25, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> When I shake up my tren it looks like this; just "oil" swirls
> 
> Im assuming I just have to heat it up, what's the best route to go about this and also what's the reasoning why it turns like this? I'm guessing it has to do something w/the carrier oil not being heated enough during mixing or filtration process idk...
> I've pinned it this way w/out heating a cpl days ago and I didn't get any pip but I do "feel" the oil traveling, pinned in delt 3days ago and now I "feel" the oil in my bicep... doesn't hurt but the area is a bit dense when I touch it, no type of discoloration in skin (redness/soreness) but my delt was a bit stiff the next day but again its nothing I was worried about
> I'll only heat what im going to pinn 2day until i hopefully get a response...I"ll give an update the next pinn day



The swirls you are seeing are likely caused by excess moisture in the  vial. 

Chemicals  refract light differently. An example would be putting a stick into  water. The stick looks like it's bending because light travels  differently through air than water.  






Here's another example of two chemicals refracting light differently: 






The bottom fraction is dripping through the top fraction. This changes  the way light moves through the chemicals making swirls. The same thing  is happening in your bottle. 

 Usually a drying agent is used to remove water from chemicals. I'd shake this bottle well and use it as it is. 

I would have trashed the test with the floaters in it.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 25, 2014)

Trini did you split any filters with the caulking gun? That's always fun when your hard earned nectar shoots out all over the place. 
When filtering I get a small peice of rubber from the bottle stopper in my brew from time to time. I use closed streile vials with an 18ga
pin to filter into the vial. I quess the large pin can cut a small plug out of the stopper. It's always for me so I don't worry about it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Trini did you split any filters with the caulking gun? That's always fun when your hard earned nectar shoots out all over the place.
> When filtering I get a small peice of rubber from the bottle stopper in my brew from time to time. I use closed streile vials with an 18ga
> pin to filter into the vial. I quess the large pin can cut a small plug out of the stopper. It's always for me so I don't worry about it.



surprisingly no....i used watman zapcaps
took about 10-20min (can't rember) to hand filter each 50mL jug w/caulk gun


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2014)

Found this on another site; Larger Batches




> Now for the recipe when brewing with 50 grams of powder
> 
> 1. Test-E/C at 250mg/ml, approximately 200 ml total produced. (3% BA, no BB)
> 
> ...


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2014)

BA should never be over 1.5%
BB is not the same on all compound in % and 15% IMO is not enough.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 26, 2014)

10-20 min not bad at all good job!


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 8, 2014)

I meant to post this up a long ass time ago

Capping Made Easy(er)


> Firstly you need your capping machine.
> The 2 most popular are:
> Cap'M'quick (50 caps)
> The capping machine (24 caps)
> ...



edited this post a bit myself for a more basic/easy understanding....


----------



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought I was interested in home brewing until I read this thread lol. Too much work!


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 17, 2014)

jSalud said:


> I thought I was interested in home brewing until I read this thread lol. Too much work!



I have nooooo type of science/chemist ed and I get by

I just use an online hormone calculator...thats 80% of the work right there

Test is the best teacher....

Start small (50mL batches)..... get the feel
Than start experimenting w/different formulas
2/20 is recommended but you"ll notice once you start using different ratios not all compounds flow the same

It's not hard making a "decent" batch on your 1st run....


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 17, 2014)

Short and sweet;

The hardest thing to do w/brewing doesn't invole brewing at all....


----------



## jSalud (Aug 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Short and sweet;
> 
> The hardest thing to do w/brewing doesn't invole brewing at all....



Compared to finding a legit source the brewing process is easy, everything is written out for you! Maybe in the far future when I have a place to brew away from my kids. Def seems cheaper in the long run compared to what I pay at the gym for my gear.


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 19, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Compared to finding a legit source the brewing process is easy, everything is written out for you! Maybe in the far future when I have a place to brew away from my kids. Def seems cheaper in the long run compared to what I pay at the gym for my gear.





Paying gym prices suck, I haven't done that in yrs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Compared to finding a legit source the brewing process is easy, everything is written out for you! Maybe in the far future when I have a place to brew away from my kids. Def seems cheaper in the long run compared to what I pay at the gym for my gear.



No it isn't and thinking it is will get you a nice infection. The hardest part is maintaining sterility and a sanitary environment...

Not everything is so clearly written out. These aren't cupcakes you are making.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> These aren't cupcakes you are making.



If however you do decide to make cupcakes, I believe it's in the forum rules you share.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No it isn't and thinking it is will get you a nice infection. The hardest part is maintaining sterility and a sanitary environment...
> 
> Not everything is so clearly written out. These aren't cupcakes you are making.


Duly noted. This is another reason I will hold off on makin my own gear. Rather pay extra for now and avoid an abscess.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 19, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Duly noted. This is another reason I will hold off on makin my own gear. Rather pay extra for now and avoid an abscess.



But paying extra to an UGL isn't going to guarantee you any sort of sterility. Plenty of those small labs are just dudes making gear in the kitchen. And in the end you're buying drugs from a stranger who has incentive to save costs and cut corners. Don't think paying more will prevent an infection/abcess.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 19, 2014)

I always get pre sterilized vials,
Also when starting to brew I "pre-cleanse" materials, just as a safety measure
All I do is pour regular rubbing alcohol into beakers fill with hot water (from sink) swirl around, re-fill with hot-water and let sit and air dry.....
The most important part of filtering/sterilizing is the last step of the brewing process (through .2um filter) and transfer to sterile vial....

You can buy unsterile vials but why the hell would you when you can get em sterilized already....


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 19, 2014)

Now on to the more important part 
these cupcakes....
Picture this;
Red velvet flavored dbol/drol/Var
Ummmmmmmmmm
Someone needs to get Betty Crocker on the forum and teach her how 2brew...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I always get pre sterilized vials,
> Also when starting to brew I "pre-cleanse" materials, just as a safety measure
> All I do is pour regular rubbing alcohol into beakers fill with hot water (from sink) swirl around, re-fill with hot-water and let sit and air dry.....
> The most important part of filtering/sterilizing is the last step of the brewing process (through .2um filter) and transfer to sterile vial....
> ...



Bc that means I can cap my own vials with the cool flip tops  lol


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Bc that means I can cap my own vials with the cool flip tops  lol



Plus they fill much easy, sterilizing them is easy also.

It's a pain in the ass to fill sealed vials!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 19, 2014)

U really think using tap water from your sink will aid in sterilizing a beaker?  Do u realize there are organisms and spores in tap water, organisms that will end up in your body that may cause harm.  I hope and pray u are not serious about home brewing because your process in sterilizing will cause more harm than good.  Because I do not want u to get an infection and end up in the ER please follow the procedures below:

Fill a pot with Distilled water, bring to a boil, add your beaker, let sit for no less than 15 minutes with the water still at a boil.  Then get a cookie sheet, add a layer of aluminum foil, take the beaker from the pot of boiling water and put onto the cookie sheet upside down, bake in the oven at 450 degrees for an hour.  Let cool....Leave the beaker upside down until your ready to use or use saran wrap to cover it up. 

And for those who think home brewing is a breeze is simply fooling themselves......And one other thing, u will not find a recipe to home brew with a google search, I REPEAT, u will not find a home brew recipe that works with a google search....U will find recipes with a google search that WILL NOT WORK.....




TriniJuice said:


> I always get pre sterilized vials,
> Also when starting to brew I "pre-cleanse" materials, just as a safety measure
> All I do is pour regular rubbing alcohol into beakers fill with hot water (from sink) swirl around, re-fill with hot-water and let sit and air dry.....
> The most important part of filtering/sterilizing is the last step of the brewing process (through .2um filter) and transfer to sterile vial....
> ...


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 19, 2014)

Good info FD.....

Most threads I read on the net about brewing 4m ppl I deem to be knowledge brewers stress the fact that filtering w/a .2 is the most important factor to sterilization....

I've been using that combo (Rubbing Alchol+Hot Water) to clean my beakers before and after each batch I brew and never had a problem
My reasoning is the Alchol would kill most of those bacterias but I also use 2% BA in my brews for extra insurance (even though 1% is more than enough)
I've pinned well over 100mL to date of my own personal brews and have never experienced any signs of an abscess or pip (unless I'm moving the pin around recklessly in my delt haha)

I've also just finished a re-filtered 50mL vial of test in which I melted a syringe needle in it bcuz I 4got 2take it out the microwave when I choose 2 re-heat it
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11293-Learning-how-to-homebrew?p=194215&viewfull=1#post194215
And within those 50mL not 1pin have I experienced any PIP or Abscesses


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Plus they fill much easy, sterilizing them is easy also.
> 
> It's a pain in the ass to fill sealed vials!



Very true. Venting needles and all that. I'd rather fill, cap, crimp lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Very true. Venting needles and all that. I'd rather fill, cap, crimp lol



We'll im cheap....dont wanna invest in a crimper 
15min on a 50mL jug will go a long ways 4me


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 20, 2014)

Your taking shortcuts and there are no shortcuts in this process....Again u can pump your body with whatever u like but I would never use anything u brewed with the methods u use, not trying to be a dick but there are reasons y certain procedures are followed.  Alcohol does not kill spores and once the alcohol evaporates bacteria can start growing, it only takes a spec of dust to create an environment open for bacteria and viruses.  BA does not protect u from bacteria, viruses, spores...I wish the novices would understand this better...Your method may not harm u today but it could lead up to a health disaster in the future...



TriniJuice said:


> Good info FD.....
> 
> Most threads I read on the net about brewing 4m ppl I deem to be knowledge brewers stress the fact that filtering w/a .2 is the most important factor to sterilization....
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your taking shortcuts and there are no shortcuts in this process....Again u can pump your body with whatever u like but I would never use anything u brewed with the methods u use, not trying to be a dick but there are reasons y certain procedures are followed.  Alcohol does not kill spores and once the alcohol evaporates bacteria can start growing, it only takes a spec of dust to create an environment open for bacteria and viruses.  BA does not protect u from bacteria, viruses, spores...I wish the novices would understand this better...Your method may not harm u today but it could lead up to a health disaster in the future...



Right on FD.  Trini has the will hopefully we can help him with the know how.

Trini check out the brewing section for a post by regular on depyrogenation of glassware. That will give you a clue on some of the things you are missing out on. Toxins and spore formers are very tough to kill and it takes a multi step process of wash rinse boil alcohol wash bake to really get the glassware effectively sterilized.

Common misconception about BA is that it kills bacteria. It doesnt. It only stops certain types from producing toxins. 

Take a look on google or maybe pub med to see if you can find the organism of highest concern in injectable medications.

Also check out the recent stories in the news about a compound pharm in Framingham MA that was producing injectable steroids (cortico) that killed and sickened a lot of already sick people. 

Interesting stuff.  This is where most of the attention is needed. 

And hell we haven't even talked about chemical contaminants and leachates


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 20, 2014)

No insult taken Dragon Of Flight, i prefer tough luv over sugar coating anytime;
Reason why i started this thread was for self-improvement so i find all advice beneficial.....

And Piller;
I'm going to have to start at wikipedia 1st for "depyrogenation"
good thing i could just re-type it and not pronounce it.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 28, 2014)

Did a lil' personal editting......


> This is considered *"Wet Heat Sterilization"* because the properties of super-heated steam penetrate better than dry heat. Don't use an oven or stove or w/e to sterilize. Another option is tyndallizing in an oil batch but either works.
> 
> 1) Get a 15psi pressure cooker. *NEEDS TO BE 15psi specifically* so don't buy just anyone
> 2) Fill it with a bit of water on the bottom.
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Did a lil' personal editting......



Wet heat penetrates better than dry heat in most cases but not in all such as oil bases solutions. I went longer than 1hr when I pressure cooked mine but most stick to the 1hr


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been getting all my supps (NAC, CoQ10, BCAA's, Creatine etc.) lately from http://www.bulksupplements.com via Amazon
And found this device to come in handy
http://www.amazon.com/CapsulCN-Manual-capsule-machine-capsules/dp/B00JQTJYVW/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1424364149&sr=8-15&keywords=capsule+machine

You can buy separated caps which saves a shxt load of MORE time
here's youtube vid of how awesome this shxt it;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiGwZ6_oFZo

Also if your looking for other options on bulk supps here's Lupi's link/guide 
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14956-Bulk-Supplements-List-of-Sources
(I still wonder why this hasn't been stickied yet)


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 19, 2015)

The cap machine will come from China via DHL, u would have to pray it gets past Customs as this device is illegal to have in the US.  Any cap machine that produces over 20 (dont quote me on this number, but its somewhere around that number) caps at a time has to be registered by the DEA.




TriniJuice said:


> I've been getting all my supps (NAC, CoQ10, BCAA's, Creatine etc.) lately from http://www.bulksupplements.com via Amazon
> And found this device to come in handy
> http://www.amazon.com/CapsulCN-Manual-capsule-machine-capsules/dp/B00JQTJYVW/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1424364149&sr=8-15&keywords=capsule+machine
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 19, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> The cap machine will come from China via DHL, u would have to pray it gets past Customs as this device is illegal to have in the US.  Any cap machine that produces over 20 (dont quote me on this number, but its somewhere around that number) caps at a time has to be registered by the DEA.




When i got my Cap-M-Quick (50 @ a time) 4m MedLabSupply i had to send in 2forms of IDs to be registered in that system
Didn't have a problem....

If i remember correctly as long as it's a manual capping device under 100ct you won't be getting any special visits....


*EDIT*

this is the same encapsulating machine but ships from within the U.S. so you don't have to worry about customs
also shipping time is 2-3weeks vs 4-6 (international) 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ILJIE4G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1GIMMNEK29388


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll keep posted to let you know how things go....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

trini if u havent been brewing for years ..u have no biz trying it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

u can fuk up alot of people including yourself


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 20, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> trini if u havent been brewing for years ..u have no biz trying it



Think about this;
You can't begin to have experience in anything if you don't have a day to start from;
Practice, trial and error, failure and success make experience......not just time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

not in brewing...u need a real chemist pro to show u ..any other way u can really hurt someone


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah it's no t something to jump into lightly!
Esp if u think your gonna start saving all your buddies money and stuff
You could end up hurting yourself and others
I've had my succecful attempts but realized that it's not for everyone!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2015)

You don't need a real chemist to show you how to brew. Most of the info is out there you just need to sift through the loads of BS. Brewing is fun. Hell, I'm about to put some coffee in the pot now.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 20, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> You don't need a real chemist to show you how to brew. Most of the info is out there you just need to sift through the loads of BS. Brewing is fun. Hell, I'm about to put some coffee in the pot now.



Hope its Hi Test and not decaf


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Hope its Hi Test and not decaf



Decaf is a waste unless I want to lower my tolerance to caffeine. 

And I'm brewing a special Nicaraguan blend of test deca, tren and var


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> You don't need a real chemist to show you how to brew. Most of the info is out there you just need to sift through the loads of BS. Brewing is fun. Hell, I'm about to put some coffee in the pot now.



it is hard and nothing to joke around with


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 20, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> it is hard and nothing to joke around with



thats the same thing she said to her friends......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Those 2 forms of ID went to the DEA, and yes they can pay a visit at anytime.  Your making this sound like its so easy, but its not....The feds are not stupid...


They trick u in believing it comes within the US, but it comes from China.  DHL does not deliver domestically, they only deliver internationally....





TriniJuice said:


> When i got my Cap-M-Quick (50 @ a time) 4m MedLabSupply i had to send in 2forms of IDs to be registered in that system
> Didn't have a problem....
> 
> If i remember correctly as long as it's a manual capping device under 100ct you won't be getting any special visits....
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2015)

fd has been doing this since trini was in his dads big black ball sack..listen to the man tj


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 21, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Nothing wrong with EO just don't use it as a 100% carrier it's too expensive lol.
> 
> I hear boo hoo about EO form people but they don't complain about the gear they are running that has EO in it lol.
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean. A lot of labs that say NO EO, def use it. some on a 50/50 EO/GSO(or other car oil) ratio. and guys i know use the stufff , they think there is no EO in it, but have no reactions to it, but claim they are allergic lol



SFGiants said:


> Dude just leave it alone your going to spook people, if a person knows how to brew they know how to use it just as well Guaiacol which is worse IMO and the other solvents used.



this one is not to be used by first timers neither is EO i agree. if just making basic test e/c. BB/BA is fine. 18%/1.5-2%
Guaiacol should only be used if your experienced and is only needed in making thing like tne in oil ect


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 21, 2015)

They don't ask for ID for no reason!
And if your just doing homebrew for yourself, just use peg and evercler man.
no need to cap unless u have bigger plans, and if thats the case you just put your self on the map
think before u get into a world u might not want to go to



Flyingdragon said:


> Those 2 forms of ID went to the DEA, and yes they can pay a visit at anytime.  Your making this sound like its so easy, but its not....The feds are not stupid...
> 
> 
> They trick u in believing it comes within the US, but it comes from China.  DHL does not deliver domestically, they only deliver internationally....





Bro Bundy said:


> fd has been doing this since trini was in his dads big black ball sack..listen to the man tj



so he is the mad scientist of the bunch lol
then heed the mans advice
i dont know these boys to well, but my feeling so far is they know what they talking bout sir


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

I think you guys forget that there are people who actually buy these things specifically for herbal supplements and not anabolics

I'll try and search what info i found a year ago, 
But 4m memory as long as the encapsulating machine isn't manually capable of producing more than 100+ capsules at a time, a semi-automatic machine or a fully automatic capping machine (which you need permits and yada yada yada for)
There's no need for paranoia (on my end)......


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

Also anything you buy pertaining to homebrewing or anything could be traked....unless your one of those people who don't shop online, pay for everything in cash, get a greendot or w/e or simply have someone else do your bidding....but what if they get caught?
Uh oh more paranoia.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

Shxt i take money out the atm at the strip club sometimes,
Why don't they bust my door down for suspicion of soliciting a prostitute......
Officer i just wanted another lap dance;
Cop: Nope evidence leads to prostitution why else would you be in a strip club.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

Title 21 Code of Federal Regulations


> PART 1310 — RECORDS AND REPORTS OF LISTED CHEMICALS AND CERTAIN MACHINES
> 
> §1310.05 Reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

Title 21 United States Code (USC) Controlled Substances Act


> SUBCHAPTER I — CONTROL AND ENFORCEMENT
> 
> Part D — Offenses And Penalties
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

i can't find the article or w/e shxt it was about manual encapsulating machines are okay as long as it's no more than 100 at a time
PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE ME ON THIS
but i believe it was because a majority of capsulated supplements in the supplement industry came in the range of 60-120caps 
but due to the manufacturing (encapsulating) of certain drugs (don't remember if it had anything to do with anabolics) but the "SAFETY" number was limited to 100caps manually

AGAIN
PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE ME ON THAT

this is just shxt im barely remembering from a year ago......during that year alot of medicinal medicine has been consumed
feel free to do your own research on the topic or just flame me
either way i won't get butt hurt and go ghost mode
my brain is half(mostly) retarded anyway.......


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 21, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> *Update*
> 
> after re-filtering this is what i got (sorry about the fingerprints)
> 
> ...



about the finger prints, u know with me even today technology
i wouldnt even leave that pic up. just me ,


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 21, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> about the finger prints, u know with me even today technology
> i wouldnt even leave that pic up. just me ,



So...i woke up today, read this shxt and thought 2myself;
"Is this nigga really fukN with me, iMean.....is he REALLY fukN wit me" (these were my exact thoughts)

Now before i replied with anything harsh i had to go take a shxt;
So......i went to go take a shxt
Went pretty easy.....real smooth

Upon completion of my successful dump i proceeded to wash my hands and continue with my "morning ritual" as some people like to call it

I than proceeded to brush my teeth, keeping my tooth brush running under the hot water for a while before i actually applied any toothpaste because well...
thats just what niggas do (niggas as in most Americans)

Once i felt my teeth were optimally cleaned i than picked up the rest of my happy smoke which was resting in a grove in my ash tray on the left hand side of my sink that i indulged in halfway from the previous night....

It took no more than a second to light and i was finally completed with all bathroom task for the morning

Upon exiting my bathroom i had to step down a step before actually touching the floor of my apartment which i accomplished with no hesitation while not looking down as i stepped, all while my happy smoke is still lit and slowly burning....

I've been doing this for a while and seem to have become somewhat of master at it; by which i mean i haven't fallen in the process

I than proceed to put on my house slippers as the floor was kind of cold and finally made my way to the kitchen in which i quenched my morning thirst with what seemed like an endless sip of orange juice from the bottle

Now i know what your thinking,
"TJ....why didn't you use a glass or cup"
Well my friends....to simply answer your question;
It's my bottle of fukN orange juice...ain't nobody getN a goddamn sip....

Now to continue.....

Once i was done with "MY" bottle of orange juice (tropicana to be exact), i twist the lid back on and put it back in the fridge....towards the front, just to make it easily accessible for future use

By the time i sat on my couch i felt the mental clarity kick in from my happy smoke (some experts call this a "high") 

It took about 6mins for me to finish smoking my morning task before i ashed it out in a open water bottle next me

I sat in silence for 20mins before the thought poped back in my head;
"Is this nigga.....really fukN wit me"

9 more mins go by as i sit again in silence before im able to formulate an answer;
"Yes....yes....This nigga is definitely fukN wit my head right now"

And at that moment,
THAT moment i was finally able to derive an answer from my state of my pure incognizant as i lounged back in my couch with a satisfactory grin and said;

"This guy is gonna fit in just fine around here..."


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow.........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 21, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> So...i woke up today, read this shxt and thought 2myself;
> "Is this nigga really fukN with me, iMean.....is he REALLY fukN wit me" (these were my exact thoughts)
> 
> Now before i replied with anything harsh i had to go take a shxt;
> ...



1) I didn't know house slippers were common in the pj's

2) sharing is caring and you obviously have no love for Doc if you didn't share

3) I too drink my OJ from the bottle....like a fukking boss

4) I think you meant to say incognizance not incognizant 

5) that nigga was definitely fukking with you bro....


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 22, 2015)

LOL
now im going to make my protien shake
the whole time im gonna be sking myself
is this dood ****ing with me?


----------



## strongbow (Feb 22, 2015)

...........................................................................


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 27, 2015)

Fresh brewed Deca @ 400mg/ML




Gonna pin this bxtch later in the week......


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 28, 2015)

I see trini following kais steps...
Humble black man who went pro....


But never wins.

As for the kid talking about the prints...hes got a point. Next time use a napkin when your done with the fried chicken before you act out a scene from breaking bad and cook your batch


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 30, 2015)

*Update*

It's been about 3days since deca brew and gear hasn't crashed, still looks just like the pic

Pinned 1cc yesterday (400mg/mL)
No PIP, swelling, irritation, discomfort etc...
-13hrs post injection

Went with a 2/15 ratio for safety 
but next batch I'll use 1/10......


----------



## Paolos (Mar 30, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> *Update*
> 
> It's been about 3days since deca brew and gear hasn't crashed, still looks just like the pic
> 
> ...



You go Trini you mad scientist you!


----------



## TriniJuice (May 4, 2015)

Need advice on crashed test cyp
All three of these jugs are made from the same batch
The one in the middle crashed but i re-heated it in pot of water on the stove it got it to hold
The one on the left begins to crystallize with-in 3-4days  (re-heated twice so far)

When i re-heated it, i just kept it in boiling water until it went back in solution 
should i keep it on the stove longer after it holds again?
i was thinking my best bet would be to add a pinch of BA and refilter

Options,Solutions, and Opinions please......


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

What dose are you trying to make?  How much bb? Rebrew it with a little more oil or bb, and then refilter it.  Might seem like a pain, but it's better than your gear continually crashing.

Oh, just reread the bottom of your post.  I wouldn't think you need to add more ba.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

BB is a better solvent  than BA I believe so if anything I'd add that especially if you're already using 2% BA. 

I had similar happen to me my first go but it went away after pressure cooking the vial.


----------



## Paolos (May 4, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Need advice on crashed test cyp
> All three of these jugs are made from the same batch
> The one in the middle crashed but i re-heated it in pot of water on the stove it got it to hold
> The one on the left begins to crystallize with-in 3-4days  (re-heated twice so far)
> ...



Trini is that the 400mg/ml??? I'm not a brew master but I will include EO in solutions I struggle with keeping
in solution. Cheap insurance IMO and it dosent bother me so I use it. And for me cyp is always a bitch I never go above 250mg/ml


----------



## TriniJuice (May 4, 2015)

Those jugs are Test Cyp at 250 mg/mL 
I used a 1/18 ratio 

The deca i made at 400mg/mL is holding just fine, 
I"ll take a pic of it later......


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2015)

Another fresh batch of gear
Tren Ace @ 100mg/mL
Used a 2/18 ratio


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2015)

Damn look at you trini I am happy to see your progress its amazing.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2015)

*update*
Woke up this morning and checked on my vials,
Didn't crash and no signs of crystallization in either of them (13hrs post brew)

Pinned 1mL in delt
3-4hrs so far.....no redness, swelling, or PiP
I did notice about 30mins after i pinned i started getting this weird taste in my throat 
Not that metallic taste ppl usually describe w/tren but more of a mild peppery taste that lasted for a 1/2 hr

Will continue to update......


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 17, 2015)

Tren can give you a spicy taste as well... your brews look great.  Thanks for sharing, as I am also fairly new to the homebrew game.  Seems like you have a better gig going than me, and I will say I am jealous!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 18, 2015)

Niiiice. Damn your tren looks much cleaner than mine. Mine looks like OJ


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 18, 2015)

I finally decided to fix that crashed Test Cyp jug
This is it fully solidified 





I heated it back into solution 2-3times when it 1st started crystallizing 
but it just kept crashing so i left it....Fuk it right

What i did with it this go around is heated back into solution
Once it liquefied i added a slither of BA; i took a insulin syringe filled it to the first mark
and than went a kunt hair less than that.....added it to my vial 
and left it in the same pot of hot water w/the stove off for a little longer
Finally re-filtered into a new sterile vial and this is what it looks like now





looks like i lost 2mL, not concerned though
Anyway gonna pin it this sunday and see how it goes........

*edit*
And the original recipe for this was a 1/15


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 19, 2015)

Damn man I hope that works for ya, this one has been a pain in the ass lol.

Regardless though, those jars look like heaven lmao


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow TJ looks nice bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2015)

Why did you add BA instead of just more oil.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why did you add BA instead of just more oil.



No specific reasoning just personal choice,
In my head the BA would keep everything 4m clumping up better just for the simple fact its alcohol
Which i know has nothing to do with nothin but we all know how my brain works......it doesn't hahaha


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 20, 2015)

BA wont prevent clumps....


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 21, 2015)

verrry niiiice


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> BA wont prevent clumps....



My brain works in very mysterious ways Dragon of Flight :32 (7):


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2015)

*Update*

So my test has held in solution so far
It's been 3 or 4 days now, before re-brewing it would've started crystallizing by now
Pinned 2mL with success, still no pip and went in silky, buttery, velvety smooth (sorry was feelN myself there for a min :32 (1)



Now on to the Tren Ace
Pinned 100mL last wed n fri by saturday my legs started cramping up mid day
Not 2bad but if they stayed dormant for to long (sleeping, driving, sitting) i would have 2stretch and even that's a hassle 
Also i see the irritability coming;
My cousin called me yesterday and i just looked at phone like why is this fuker keep calling me: he's only called me 2x this week lololol 
So I'm assuming this batch is g2g aswell......
compared to my microwaveable batch many moons ago :32 (6):
Twas was a dark time......

*edit*
4got to mention the heartburn


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 22, 2015)

Random question here but have you ever had a labmax test done on your gear?  It seems legit, but I am a fan of testing everything, and would be interested in the results if you had them...I know it is extra $$ and what you have sounds like it is legit, but it's the nerd in me...


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 22, 2015)

When u trust your source as much as i do its not needed,
Shxt i don't even weigh it.....plus she lives around the corner so if i do get fuked she'll get fuked 2 :32 (10):

She'll get the Barry White special....
"I just can't get enough of your love baaaaabie" 
with the deep voice lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good to hear my man.

I would love to brew my own but my old lady gets pissed at me when I brew up my beer.

She hates the smell of hops lmao


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 23, 2015)

Labmax? R u serious?  Even a "nerd" knows Labmax is a scam.....




tunafisherman said:


> Random question here but have you ever had a labmax test done on your gear?  It seems legit, but I am a fan of testing everything, and would be interested in the results if you had them...I know it is extra $$ and what you have sounds like it is legit, but it's the nerd in me...


----------



## strongbow (Jun 23, 2015)

..................................................................................


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 23, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Labmax? R u serious?  Even a "nerd" knows Labmax is a scam.....



I have only seen people use labmax kits to test their gear.  If it is a scam then it's news to me.  I know it wont tell you the concentration, but will tell you if the chemical you thought you bought is what it is supposed to be.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 23, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> I have only seen people use labmax kits to test their gear.  If it is a scam then it's news to me.  I know it wont tell you the concentration, but will tell you if the chemical you thought you bought is what it is supposed to be.



Labmax as all reagent/colorimetric testing is notoriously unreliable. It produces many false positives and false negatives. Add to that fact that the labmax website is a joke, riddled with misspellings and grammatical errors and claims of numerous customs agencies using them but nothing shown to prove this, and it's a hard sell for me to believe anything about labmax. If you're oil or powder has more ban one steroid in it the test becomes completely useless too. And there are methods to do reagent testing for much much cheaper than labmax.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks docD.  I will admit I never looked at ordering labmax, but have seen others use it and swear by it.  I also know about the melting point tests etc that people use which makes sense to me.  Other than that I just looked at the sides I have had and did blood work to see if it was all good to go.  I am not big into brewing, but when I have done it over the past few years I think it was at times easier to get ahold of some raws that you knew were what they were supposed to be...esp being a cattle farmer and all.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 26, 2015)

People who swear by Labmax need their heads examined.....There is no one in the lab testing community who would stand up to the validity of a labmax test.....Flipping a coin will give u better results.....


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 26, 2015)

So a serious question here, if you did want to test your gear, other than melting point and taking it+blood work and sides, is there a good way to get it tested?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> So a serious question here, if you did want to test your gear, other than melting point and taking it+blood work and sides, is there a good way to get it tested?



Mass spec/HPLC testing


----------



## warlordt (Jul 24, 2015)

I am new to brewing too so any info and suggest to help me get started would be appreciated!   
"Were all warriors in an electronic universe"!


----------



## warlordt (Jul 24, 2015)

You know if someone actually took the time and made a book about "home brewed steroids" and actually put it in pdf form and sold it for the lo they could make some good as change!


"Were all warriors in a electronic universe"


----------



## warlordt (Jul 24, 2015)

Recipe or page thread for test E home brewing?


"were all warriors in an electronic universe"!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2015)

There is a book already in use, its called a Chemistry book....




warlordt said:


> You know if someone actually took the time and made a book about "home brewed steroids" and actually put it in pdf form and sold it for the lo they could make some good as change!
> 
> 
> "Were all warriors in a electronic universe"


----------



## schultz1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> There is a book already in use, its called a Chemistry book....



It requires a comprehension level above that of a third grader and, there arent any pictures. Cmon man.


----------



## strongbow (Aug 3, 2015)

................................................................................................


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 12, 2015)

*headsup*
Back in the kitchen.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 12, 2015)

Mast E @ 250mg / Test C @ 300mg / Deca @ 400mg/mL


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 12, 2015)

Very nice Trini! They look delicious


----------



## wabbitt (Sep 13, 2015)

Are those 50s?  I miss the jugs!


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 14, 2015)

It always feels so good when you finish a batch...I always want to show someone, but of course that wouldn't be smart.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 16, 2015)

:Interesting thread !!

Might try n brew someday,so busy though.It's a lot easier to just go to Walmart.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 23, 2016)

....................................................................................................


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2016)

still brewing with the microwave trini?


----------



## strongbow (Feb 25, 2016)

...........................................................................................


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> still brewing with the microwave trini?



Lol nah bro; 
I'm stove top official now.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2016)

Just keeping the thread alive, 
Brewed up some Test E @300mg/mL
But ran out off BB so i have it wrapped up till i get more
It's been sitting like this for 3/4days,
Unfiltered/Unfinished but still holding.......


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2016)

Finished product;


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2016)

go trini go trini go go


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

I need some jugs so I can mix stuff.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 9, 2016)

U dont ever need BB for Test E.....All your doing is adding a solvent u dont need.....



TriniJuice said:


> Just keeping the thread alive,
> Brewed up some Test E @300mg/mL
> But ran out off BB so i have it wrapped up till i get more
> It's been sitting like this for 3/4days,
> Unfiltered/Unfinished but still holding.......


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> U dont ever need BB for Test E.....All your doing is adding a solvent u dont need.....



Does that go for all enanthate compounds or just test;
I remeber using BB in Tren E last time i made some.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 10, 2016)

Test E, Deca, EQ DO NOT NEED BB.....Everything else will need a % of BB in order to stay in solution....You are doing nothing other than adding a solvent to your body when adding to the 3 items above.....On higher mg/ml compounds u will need a higher % of BB, but knowing what % to use comes with exp in the lab.....But again if u wanted to make Test E, Deca, or EQ at 300mg/ml u dont need BB.....







TriniJuice said:


> Does that go for all enanthate compounds or just test;
> I remeber using BB in Tren E last time i made some.....


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2016)

if anyone has any real good articles they've come across about home brewing, please feel free to send me a link to the article so I can place it on www.basskilleronline.com 

always looking for good material . 

you also have the satisfaction of knowing that your helping many of your fellow steroid home brewers 
thanks


----------



## basskiller (Mar 10, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Test E, Deca, EQ DO NOT NEED BB.....Everything else will need a % of BB in order to stay in solution....You are doing nothing other than adding a solvent to your body when adding to the 3 items above.....On higher mg/ml compounds u will need a higher % of BB, but knowing what % to use comes with exp in the lab.....But again if u wanted to make Test E, Deca, or EQ at 300mg/ml u dont need BB.....



very true.......


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 10, 2016)

Basskiller,
I have used your site quite a bit years ago when I first started brewing....never talked to you but figured I would say thanks for having that out there!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 10, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Test E, Deca, EQ DO NOT NEED BB.....Everything else will need a % of BB in order to stay in solution....You are doing nothing other than adding a solvent to your body when adding to the 3 items above.....On higher mg/ml compounds u will need a higher % of BB, but knowing what % to use comes with exp in the lab.....But again if u wanted to make Test E, Deca, or EQ at 300mg/ml u dont need BB.....



Duly noted;
Thanks FD.......


----------



## eddie (Mar 24, 2016)

there's nothing wrong with the chinese raws or european raws, it all depends on the middle man between u and the factory, if its straight from the factory they test their products before it is shipped out... when ur dealing with a nobody on alibaba there's no telling who or what ur getting.... the trick I use to reach the sources is to use the native countries search engine....


----------



## eddie (Mar 24, 2016)

for real basskiller, u have no idea who i am but thank u sir....  ur guides helped me get going and to develop my own methods... ive lurked and seen ur posts but this is the first forum im actually participating...


----------



## monster_king (Apr 19, 2016)

eddie said:


> there's nothing wrong with the chinese raws or european raws, it all depends on the middle man between u and the factory, if its straight from the factory they test their products before it is shipped out... when ur dealing with a nobody on alibaba there's no telling who or what ur getting.... the trick I use to reach the sources is to use the native countries search engine....



Yeah ! try chinese natice search engine definitely will help you search many raws seller on the net . But you still can not determine wheher its quality is good or not . I always would like to ask for the test report directly , I belive only the HPLC or even NMR test report can truly tesify its qualifaciton of quality and its reputation .


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 26, 2016)

Sup bro's
Gonna be trying this "Liquid Oral Suspension" thing for the 1st time and need some guidance.

I've done the 151 thing in past but have come across this Ora-Blend concoction and figure to go for it

Here's a good formula i found


			
				/ said:
			
		

> HERE IS THE EQUATION FOR FIGURING OUT UR TOTAL ML,S NEEDED TO BUILD ANY RECIPE FOR BREWING ORALS...
> 
> 1,000 X ( THE AMOUNT OF GRAMS THT U HAVE ) ( EXAMPLE 1,0OO X 10 GRAMS = 10,000 MGS ----- DIVIDE THE 10,000 BY THE AMOUNT OF MG/ML THT YOU WANT TO BREW .... 50MG/ML )
> 
> ...



So here's where I'm at;

1,000 * 5g (drol) = 5,000mgs

5,000mgs ÷ 100mg/mL = 50mL

50mL - 5gs = 45mL (Suspension Volume)

45mL - 10mL = 35mL (Ora-Blend needed)

So what do you guys think about this method?

Is subtracting those extra 10mL for the displacement volume needed/worth it?


Also....I'm going to be using a flavor agent (LorANN Oils) do i need to figure out the displacement volume for this aswell?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 26, 2016)

"THIS WILL GIVE U A STRONGER DOSE PER ML,,, AND IF U WANT TO OVER DOES UR MG/ML ADD 5 MORE GRAMS TO EVERY 50 GRAMS BREWED..."

Is your goal to make it at the correct dose or not?  Because the guy who wrote the article believes in overdosing.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 26, 2016)

trini is a master microwave brewer


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 26, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> "THIS WILL GIVE U A STRONGER DOSE PER ML,,, AND IF U WANT TO OVER DOES UR MG/ML ADD 5 MORE GRAMS TO EVERY 50 GRAMS BREWED..."
> 
> Is your goal to make it at the correct dose or not?  Because the guy who wrote the article believes in overdosing.....



yea he seems to love overdosing haha
I just wasnt sure about subtracting it......guess not


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> trini is a master microwave brewer



Best in the entire hood :32 (17):


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

confused with the term home brewing? is that not refered  to as brewing beer lol..


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

finding raws i can tell u that aint easy, recently a fried of mine was waiting for clen came back bunk to shit.. cant trust anyone these days, best is always to get on the bag wagon and go to the source directly..


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> trini is a master microwave brewer



trini the specialist hahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 28, 2022)

Juicey Memoirs 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 28, 2022)

anyone knows a good "Recipe Calculator" site
I'm guessing they shut down Bass Killer cuz it wont load on my comp or my phone.

I found a replacement site, but it wont allow me to change the BA/BA ratio from 2/20


----------



## denicnut (Oct 11, 2022)

TriniJuice said:


> Supplies
> Sterile Sealed Vials (50mL jugs)
> Syringes (3, 20, & 50cc)
> Glass Media Jar (250 or 500mL)
> ...


if youre syringes filtering make sure you get good whatman 22um filters not the bullshit kind! very good BA and know melting point of each compound! dont try to make crazy strong or blends gear initially and stick to minimal amounts of ba/bb to hold your gear! important also get sterile vials because one you filter thats your last chance to keep your gear safe/clean! start with small batches of test enth i did some prop too and write everything out even though the math is basic so you can adjust next batch bc i like to fill each vials to 10.2-10.3ml


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2022)

denicnut said:


> if youre syringes filtering make sure you get good whatman 22um filters not the bullshit kind! very good BA and know melting point of each compound! dont try to make crazy strong or blends gear initially and stick to minimal amounts of ba/bb to hold your gear! important also get sterile vials because one you filter thats your last chance to keep your gear safe/clean! start with small batches of test enth i did some prop too and write everything out even though the math is basic so you can adjust next batch bc i like to fill each vials to 10.2-10.3ml



Solid info for the beginners 🤘🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2022)

-Repaste-

Firstly you need your capping machine.
The 2 most popular are:
Cap'M'quick (50 caps)
The capping machine (24 caps)

I own both and in my opinion the Cap'm'quick is the better of the 2.

Next you need some good scales
I use some that do 0.001g but 0.01g is good enough for the job.

The next factor needed to be decided upon is what to use as filler.
Some use protein some glutamine,creatine etc
Some people use dextrose, I wouldn't personally use this as its a simple sugar that's all and I don't want to consume excess simple carbs in my diet. No other reason.

Ok now to start capping.
Weigh your empty cap and write this down.

(I have all my weights written on my capper in permanent marker for ease of reference)

Firstly fill and tamp down 1 cap full with your chosen filler.

Now weight this on the scales and write it down.

EXAMPLE:
1 x "00" capsule weighs 0.1g
1 x "00" capsule filled with creatine weighs 0.5g
Write these figures down.


Now we need to know what were capping and the quantity.

If your using THE CAPPING MACHINE (TCM) your going to do batches of 24 at a time
Or
Cap'M'Quick (CMQ) batches or 50 a time

So if you wanted to make
50caps of anadrol @ 50mg each (Capsule Machine) you would multiply
0.05 x 50 = 2.5g raw anadrol

Now filler weight (Using creatine)
50 x 0.1 = 5g (empty capsule weight)
50 x 0.6 = 30g (cap w/filler)

Subtract the capsule weight from cap w/filler (creatine)

30g - 5g = 25g filler weight

Now subtract raw materials from filler weight

25g - 2.5g = 22.5g EXACT filler weight

So now we know we need the following
22.5g filler (creatine)
2.5g raw oxymethelone

Weigh out and add the Filler and Hormone Podwer (ex. Anadrol) to a zip lock bag and shake them very thoroughly

If you want to be certain on a accurate mix you can subtract 1-2g filler weight (ex. creatine) and replace with raw powder (ex. Anadrol) before mixing;
Once added to the filler keep shaking the bag until thoroughly mixed.

OR

Mix filler and hormone using a mortar & pestle (TJ's preferred choice)

Fill the caps in the machine with your mix and tamp down and cap.


----------



## almostgone (Dec 11, 2022)

The only thing I would add is mixing the active ingredient and the filler via geometric dilution will give a better blend. Also,  if you're going below 10mg, make it a suspension instead of capping it.


----------



## almostgone (Dec 11, 2022)

In my last post above, I should have stated geometric dilution via trituration.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2022)

almostgone said:


> In my last post above, I should have stated geometric dilution via trituration.



Yea I'm definitely gonna have to Google that cuz...
🥴🫨😵‍💫🤯.... lol


----------



## almostgone (Dec 11, 2022)

LMAO. It's just a term that means you take a small portion of your active ingredient with appropriate ratio of filler and mix it in a mortar and pestle. Larger, rinse and repeat while maintaining your active ingredient to filler ratio until it is all mixed. It helps ensure a better blend since variation in the granularity of the active ingredient can affect the consistency of shaking the two together in a plastic bag.

For those that choose to mix in Ziploc baggies, don't cheap out on the baggies. There's nothing like seeing your project leaking out into the air while you play shake and bake. I would spend the extra for name brand bags. Plus the cheaper bags seem to hold static easier which leads to cutting the bag open and trying to lick the baggie clean. I mean, no one wants to waste any of  their medicine. 😭

If anyone decides to go to the mortar and pestle method, I strongly encourage an agate mortar and pestle.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 12, 2022)

almostgone said:


> LMAO. It's just a term that means you take a small portion of your active ingredient with appropriate ratio of filler and mix it in a mortar and pestle.
> 
> If anyone decides to go to the mortar and pestle method, I strongly encourage an agate mortar and pestle.



Blue text- gotcha, never knew there was a scientific term for that 

Red- What's the benefit of getting an agate m/p vs something similar like quartz or a cheaper material like ceramic


----------



## almostgone (Dec 12, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Blue text- gotcha, never knew there was a scientific term for that
> 
> Red- What's the benefit of getting an agate m/p vs something similar like quartz or a cheaper material like ceramic


I like agate because I've never had an issue with the surfaces getting scratched and contaminating my projects. It is pretty dang hard.
Ceramic is supposed to be a good material providing there was no porosity when it was green and then it was properly fired.

I think the quartz mortar and pestle sets are good provided it's synthetic. They can control the surface finish of synthetic quartz so you don't loose your powder in any scratches or irregularities.

I'll file a disclaimer here and say I'm not a master chemist or anything. This is just how I was taught.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2022)

Looking for opinions on something....

So I was gonna start to cap some 10mg Cialis pills for daily intake...

I was using a size 00 for some other supps but 44g of filler & 1g of Cialis doesn't seem like it would give me a properly homogenized mixture lol

So my question is, would getting a size 3 machine/caps be a better option or should I just say fuxk it and turn it into a suspension?

A suspension would be the most feasible option since it's such a low mg dosage & size 3caps seem like they'd just be a bxtch to deal with but I wanted to hear some opinions....


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 16, 2022)

I made a suspension at 20mg/mL using Humco Flavor Blend. Liking it so far.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 16, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I made a suspension at 20mg/mL using Humco Flavor Blend. Liking it so far.


Shoot it in your asshole... you can thank me later


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I made a suspension at 20mg/mL using Humco Flavor Blend. Liking it so far.



Thats normally what I use but Amazon's out of stock.....Ora-Plus is another go2 suspending vehicle....it's the more expensive product but does the same shxt


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Thats normally what I use but Amazon's out of stock.....Ora-Plus is another go2 suspending vehicle....it's the more expensive product but does the same shxt



I got the humco at $14 for 16oz 

Ora-Plus is $30 for the same dam 16oz 
Fuxkin' ridiculous...


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 16, 2022)

Its still a ton cheaper than buying tadalafil from a source...


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Shoot it in your asshole... you can thank me later


This wasn't a joke. Try it


----------



## Send0 (Dec 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Looking for opinions on something....
> 
> So I was gonna start to cap some 10mg Cialis pills for daily intake...
> 
> ...


I don't use filler. I have these micro-scoops. I weigh how much one scoop is, and then add the appropriate amount of scoops to each cap.

I don't know if it's less work or more work than mixing up compound +filler... but I know my caps contain pretty much the exact amount I'm expecting.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't use filler. I have these micro-scoops. I weigh how much one scoop is, and then add the appropriate amount of scoops to each cap.
> 
> I don't know if it's less work or more work than mixing up compound +filler... but I know my caps contain pretty much the exact amount I'm expecting.



You talkin' bout these...



Never heard/knew about em 🤯🤯

I'd just dump my Cialis in a small media jar, trim the handle so the scooper fits in the jar & than just pop a scoop under my tounge as needed...

Fuxkin' game👏🏾.....changer👏🏾


----------



## Send0 (Dec 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You talkin' bout these...
> View attachment 33075
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, they make them in steel as well. As long as they are anti-static then that's all that matters.

A quality scale matters too. I use an analytical balancer made by Fischer that I bought at a university auction. It measures up to .00001g.  obviously you don't need that level of resolution, but it gives me some measure of confidence. Especially since it lines up with mg and g calibrated weights that I use.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 17, 2022)

Thanks for that info gem @Send0


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Dec 22, 2022)

Does anyone know where to get the luer lock bottle tops so I don’t have to keep punching holes in this rubber stopper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almostgone (Dec 23, 2022)

No, but I always used the silicon vial stoppers. They pretty much heal themselves after puncturing but with a needle. 
They hold up much better than the butyl rubber.


----------



## Impono (Dec 27, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> anyone knows a good "Recipe Calculator" site
> I'm guessing they shut down Bass Killer cuz it wont load on my comp or my phone.
> 
> I found a replacement site, but it wont allow me to change the BA/BA ratio from 2/20



You can just load up excel and make one in like a min.

For example.


----------



## crowtron2600 (Jan 3, 2023)

Impono said:


> You can just load up excel and make one in like a min.
> 
> For example.
> 
> View attachment 33420


I copied your formula.  It works.  The only question is how do you figure out the powder weight (displacement) of given powder?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 3, 2023)

SEARCH


----------



## crowtron2600 (Jan 3, 2023)

Oakley6575 said:


> SEARCH


Thanks for that great insight.  You don't think I did that already?  As long as it took you to type your reply, you could have just typed the website you use.  Fucking asshole.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 3, 2023)

There isn't one website you fucking asshole. Search google and you'll find whatever the fuck you are looking for you lazy piece of shit. You didn't mention what powder you need a displacement for... I have displacements for 10 or so raws. You know how I found them..? I SEARCHED for them. Imagine that. 

So I literally answered your question without any games, and you are butt hurt. Either be more specific in your question, or fuck off and search for the answer you want.


----------



## crowtron2600 (Jan 3, 2023)

Spoken like a true asshole, asshole.  Just admit it you like the power of typing "SEARCH" and hitting that reply button.  It makes you feel really big.  I have searched google, asshole.  Except there's a little problem.  When I enter the info found by google into the calc it gives me results that don't match well known recipes out there which leads me to believe the values I found for powder displacement are wrong. 
It would have been way easier for the both us us if you wouldn't have been such a keyboard warrior and just pointed me in the right direction of where correct values for powder displacement can be found (there aren't that many steroids out there, they should be in one list).  But typing "search" like an asshole feels so much better.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 3, 2023)

Here, more specifically, SEARCH GOOGLE. You're welcome bud!


----------



## buck (Jan 4, 2023)

I typed "powder displacement of anabolic steroids" into my google search just now and the first answer had the values for 11 anabolic powders. The second answer was the same but from this site and forum from 10 years ago. And the same on down the list. How accurate they are i can't say but they look close to what i always see. I usually use an average for my calculations as i doubt it makes much difference. And i slightly overdose them anyway. But if some one wants to call me ass of asshole feel free it is my families nick name or me! All that in less then a minute.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 4, 2023)

crowtron2600 said:


> I copied your formula.  It works.  The only question is how do you figure out the powder weight (displacement) of given powder?


Basically you're not going to hurt yourself using 1 for personal use and small batches.

Displacements matter more with large volumes being made.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 4, 2023)

buck said:


> I typed "powder displacement of anabolic steroids" into my google search just now and the first answer had the values for 11 anabolic powders. The second answer was the same but from this site and forum from 10 years ago. And the same on down the list. How accurate they are i can't say but they look close to what i always see. I usually use an average for my calculations as i doubt it makes much difference. And i slightly overdose them anyway. But if some one wants to call me ass of asshole feel free it is my families nick name or me! All that in less then a minute.


You need to be more specific in your search. Search the drug name you are looking for, both medical and street/brand name if you can't find anything. When I look for a displacment online, I usually get 3-5 answers and narrow it down to the correct displacement. If (5) different sources say its "0.87", just as an example, one source says "0.82" and another source says its "0.95", I will use "0.87". Then I'll brew, and see how close my end product came out.

Obviously, the most accurate way is to add the raws, bb, ba, and then add oil until you get the correct volume. If you know how much oil you used, do the math to find the displacement for future reference. If you have a specific compound you are looking for, I can give you what I have, and then you can compare it to what you find when you _search google_.


----------



## buck (Jan 4, 2023)

Oakley6575 said:


> You need to be more specific in your search. Search the drug name you are looking for, both medical and street/brand name if you can't find anything. When I look for a displacment online, I usually get 3-5 answers and narrow it down to the correct displacement. If (5) different sources say its "0.87", just as an example, one source says "0.82" and another source says its "0.95", I will use "0.87". Then I'll brew, and see how close my end product came out.
> 
> Obviously, the most accurate way is to add the raws, bb, ba, and then add oil until you get the correct volume. If you know how much oil you used, do the math to find the displacement for future reference. If you have a specific compound you are looking for, I can give you what I have, and then you can compare it to what you find when you _search google_.


Thanks . But i have been home brewing for 20 years and am content with my system and the results i have gotten. I have a folder of all my sites for info that i have accumulated over all those years.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 4, 2023)

buck said:


> Thanks . But i have been home brewing for 20 years and am content with my system and the results i have gotten. I have a folder of all my sites for info that i have accumulated over all those years.


Sweet. Seems like you've already put the work in.


----------



## buck (Jan 4, 2023)

Oakley6575 said:


> Sweet. Seems like you've already put the work in.


Thanks. I don't bother getting to technical as  i don't have my powders analyzed before i use them or after i brew so a very close estimation gets me where i am going. If i end up putting an extra ml of oil in the mix it really doesn't matter much to me. But i can understand others wanting more accuracy.


----------



## Impono (Jan 5, 2023)

crowtron2600 said:


> I copied your formula.  It works.  The only question is how do you figure out the powder weight (displacement) of given powder?


Not sure if I should have but I just posted my spreadsheet I use which should do what you need.


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 12:54 AM)

I am about to do my first home brew test c in cottonseed oil I have a recipe and a bunch of kit. Anyone want to help a dude out and start a private message with me kinda hold my hand through the deal? College chemistry was 20 years ago and I was never that smart to begin with so having someone looking over my shoulder would be a huge help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Monday at 1:44 AM)

Kinetic-CF said:


> I am about to do my first home brew test c in cottonseed oil I have a recipe and a bunch of kit. Anyone want to help a dude out and start a private message with me kinda hold my hand through the deal? College chemistry was 20 years ago and I was never that smart to begin with so having someone looking over my shoulder would be a huge help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You shouldn’t be homebrewing if you need someone to hold your hand


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 2:06 AM)

Yeah that makes sense… when you start a job you don’t train just right into it. Doctors graduate medical school without any clinical training. Lawyers graduate law school and start prosecuting/defending without any oversight from experienced lawyers. So I should just read as much as I can, watch videos, etc and send it? Why would I ask for someone to double check my work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Monday at 2:37 AM)

Asking question and seeking guidance is normal, saying you need someone watching over your shoulder is different


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 2:54 AM)

Agreed. I was trying to come across as humble. I have noticed these forums go off the rails quickly easily. I’m just looking for a mentor as I go down this road. Best practices, experience, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Monday at 2:58 AM)

Kinetic-CF said:


> Agreed. I was trying to come across as humble. I have noticed these forums go off the rails quickly easily. I’m just looking for a mentor as I go down this road. Best practices, experience, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are trying to contain that off the rail bullshit but sometimes it's necessary.

Start simple, start with something like test cyp 200mg.

How much do you plan to make, 100ml?


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 3:34 AM)

Yeah that’s exactly what I plan to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 3:35 AM)

SFGiants said:


> We are trying to contain that off the rail bullshit but sometimes it's necessary.
> 
> Start simple, start with something like test cyp 200mg.
> 
> How much do you plan to make, 100ml?



Yeah that is exactly what I plan on doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Monday at 3:57 AM)

Kinetic-CF said:


> Yeah that is exactly what I plan on doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't waste time with syringe filters, get a media bottle, bottle top filter and hand pump, actron is best IMO.


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 4:04 AM)

Ok cool I do have syringe filters but I can pick that up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 4:43 AM)

SFGiants said:


> Don't waste time with syringe filters, get a media bottle, bottle top filter and hand pump, actron is best IMO.



Bbrand suggestions for bottle to filters? Membrane solution ok? they are like1/2 the cost of the others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Monday at 5:08 AM)

Kinetic-CF said:


> Bbrand suggestions for bottle to filters? Membrane solution ok? they are like1/2 the cost of the others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Millipore 22um


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Monday at 3:31 PM)

SFGiants said:


> Millipore 22um



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Tuesday at 12:24 AM)

Checking melting point of raws. I’ve read about using an oven with 3 or 4 thermometers and using the average between them to get an estimate of what temp they actually melt. Someone please jump all over my idea because I’m sure it’s shit. But I’m thinking that it would be easier and more accurate to just hear oil up to the correct temp and dip a test tube into it. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Yesterday at 1:47 PM)

What did run everybody away?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Yesterday at 1:55 PM)

Kinetic-CF said:


> Checking melting point of raws. I’ve read about using an oven with 3 or 4 thermometers and using the average between them to get an estimate of what temp they actually melt. Someone please jump all over my idea because I’m sure it’s shit. But I’m thinking that it would be easier and more accurate to just hear oil up to the correct temp and dip a test tube into it. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're overthinking it, plus you're too new to understand how accurate a melting point is, in time smell, taste and texture tells you a lot.

In your case to be more accurate you'll need to lab test the raws but since it's just test c I would just go by bloodwork.

I think you said Masteron also, that I'd lab test if you need to know purity %.

Or make a little and send the finished product in for testing, but in your case, I'd test the raws.


----------



## SFGiants (Yesterday at 1:59 PM)

You, unlike someone with connections leading to more trust is dealing with just some random person without an established relationship.


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Yesterday at 2:48 PM)

SFGiants said:


> You, unlike someone with connections leading to more trust is dealing with just some random person without an established relationship.



Yeah it’s a bout sketchy for sure. Thanks again for the insights. I’m just doing test C so blood work is what I’ll do. Only land I can use are in Europe/not us correct? Seems like it would be a pretty long turn around time. I’m in no rush though, so it might be worth it get as much experience as possible this go around. You know get ripped off first, get the courage to order again, order, wait for-ever, receive it, then reship a sample to Europe, wait some more, find out it’s bunk and give up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

Test C shouldn't be fake, it's the premium stuff that can be.


----------



## Kinetic-CF (Yesterday at 3:17 PM)

Ok cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

